# Looking for Rhinestone template maker in Georgia



## CustomGees (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I am desperatly looking for someone that can make Rhinestone Templates in the Atlanta, Georgia area. I have the designs I just need someone to make the templates that we can reuse to heatpress on our shirts. Please help.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

CustomGees said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am desperatly looking for someone that can make Rhinestone Templates in the Atlanta, Georgia area. I have the designs I just need someone to make the templates that we can reuse to heatpress on our shirts. Please help.


Just out of curiosity, why does it have to be someone in Georgia? If you already have the design, you can email it to anyone who can quickly cut the template and ship it to you right away. Do you need it today?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree...


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

We blingers are everywhere


----------

